# trucks



## snowplower_1999 (Aug 30, 2001)

Can anyone tell me why Ford doesn't recommend putting a plow on my 2001 F350 Diesel ext. cab with 8' Box it has grvw 9900 lbs.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite!

This question has come up before - here's a reply from a recent thread:

John DiMartino
Senior Member

Registered: Jan 2000
Location: Walden,NY
Posts: 883
The only Ford's that cant take a plow are F250/350 diesels with excab,or crew cabs.The weight of the deisel and extra cab are all on the front end,a plow puts them over the weight rating of the front axle.Regular cab trucks are no problem,a and excab gassers are no problem.

__________________

Here's a link to that thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=3434

A lot of things have been discussed here in the different forums, check out the "Search" feature - you'll find enough reading to keep you up l-a-t-e!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Check this one out too, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=3449


----------

